

KDDI's iPhone deal may shake up JP cell phone market - aphexairlines
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110922D22SS410.htm

======
aphexairlines
KDDI's current smartphone data plans are in the 6,000-yen range per month. An
iPhone-only plan in the 4,000-yen range would be a significant discount
compared to their Android and WP7 options.

